

Show HN: I made a 7 minute workout iOS port - zodester
https://github.com/zodester/sevmin

======
danreedx86
i had this very idea the other day, nice to see someone beat me to it.

Forked, I'd love to help. Noticed a few minor bugs... for instance, it skips
jumping jacks at the beginning. I like this , well done!

~~~
zodester
I noticed that one this morning when I went to use the app lol. I took note in
the issues on github.

------
MushCraze
THanks man!

~~~
zodester
Thanks for checking it out!!

